# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Cilat janë mënyrat më të mira për të ngelur shtatzënë?

## Benson&Hedges

Shume cifte gjate relacionit mundohen te ruajne veten e tyre nga nje shtatezani e padeshiruar. Vjen momenti i duhur per te krijuar nje familje dhe pikerisht femija. Te ngelesh shtatezene nuk qenka edhe aq e lehte vetem 25% e cifteve arrijne rezultat ne muajin e 2-3, 50% pas muajit 5-6 dhe 95% pas 1 viti, per te mos llogaritur edhe nje pjese e mire qe kane vite duke provuar dhe shpresuar.

Doja disa mendime nga ana juaj perderisa i perket menyrave me te mira per te ngelur shtatezene , mbase edhe gojedhena, ose cfare keni degjuar nga nenat ose gjyshet tuaja.

Faleminderit

----------


## dardajan

Nuk  e di  nese  jeni  mashkull  apo  femer , por  keshilla e  pare  do  ishte  qe  te  lexonit  sa  me shume   literature  seksuale  ku  flitet edhe  per  keto  probleme disa  po  ja  u them  une  nga  ato  qe  kam  lexuar.

Dihet  qe  femra  ka  ciklin e  saj  mestrual  .

A  e dini  se  cfar  ndodh  gjate  ketij  cikli  ?

A  e  dini  se  cfar  jane spermatozoitet  dhe  vezet   si  rriten  dhe zhvillohen,  cfare  rruge  ndjekin  per  tu  bashkuar  etj..  etj..

 me  thoni  nese  dini  dicka apo  jo  qe  te  mos  i shpjegoj  te  gjitha.

----------


## Benson&Hedges

Nuk ma merr mendja qe ka shume rendesi sexi i nismetarit te temes per te marr nje pergjigje. Me sa shikoj ka nje TABU per kete lloj teme.
Te gjitha cfare jane permendur me lart jam ne dijeni, edhe kerkime ne internet kam bere mjaft. Ndonje menyre me efikase, metode e vjeter se si i thojne asaj fjales "e kerkon ne qiell dhe e gjen ne toke" interneti ka shume uje  pavaresisht qe te jep nje informacion te zgjeruar.

----------


## dardajan

> Te gjitha cfare jane permendur me lart jam ne dijeni, edhe kerkime ne internet kam bere mjaft


Meqense  paske  lexuar dicka po  i  bie  shkurt  fare  

Nese  je  mashkull  thuaj  partneres  apo  gruas  te  llogarise  ditet  kur  eshte  fertile  pra  kur  veza  eshte  pjekur  plotesisht  ,  nese  je  femer  llogariti  vet ,  por  zakonisht  eshte  ne  mes  te  mestruacioneve  per shembull   nese  dita  e  pare   e  tyre eshte me  date   1  ne  daten  14,15,16,  mundesia  eshte   shume  me  e madhe  se  ne  ditet  e tjera ,dhe  data  15  eshte  kulmi  i  pjekuris  per  kete  rast.

Per  te  gjetur  diten e  sakte  mund  te  blesh  ne  farmaci  PAP  Test  hormonal i cili  tregon  nepermjet proves se   urines  momentin  kur  veza  eshte  pjekur  100%  por  mund  te  llogaritet  edhe  matematikisht me  sakt  po  ju  jap  nje  link  dhe  duke  vendosur  datat  qe  kerkohen del  dita  e  sakte .

http://www.salus.it/primenews/entfert.asp

pervec  ketyre  ate  dit  tek  femrat  ka edhe  probleme  ne  trupin e  saj sepse  hormonet  jane  rritur  tej  mase dhe vetem  nje  femer  pak  u  kujdeshme  mund  ta  kuptoj .


Nese  duke  provuar  per  disa  muaj  nuk  keni  rezultat  duhet  ti  drejtoheni  nje mjeku  gjinekolog  per vizitat  e  nevojshme .

Kurse  plakat  ma  pare te  rekomandonin  nje  kure  rreth  nje  muaj  me  mjalt  e  me  arra  ,  me  gjalp  e  mish  te  fresket  plus  nje  vere  te  mire  cdo  dite .

Nuk  e di nese  ju  ndihmova.

----------


## shkodrashko

eshte shum "gjynah", sa tabu jane keto tema ne forumet tona. E para per mendimin tim eshte te shkohet te mjeku gjinekolog. Je apo sje shtatzane te mjeku shkohet per kontroll, jo vetem kur je shtatzane. Mjeku ben nje kontroll gjinekologjik te pergjithshem dhe ate mund ta pyesni per cdo gje. Zakonisht keshillon marrjen e acidit folik para se me mbet shtatzane, keshillon nje jete aktive dmth ajer i paster, shetitje, jo lodhje te teprume. Si dhe nje ushqim i ekuilibruar. Nuk eshte e nevojshme te bombardohesh me yndyr etj por nuk duhet mbajtur dieta etj. Trupi ka nevoje per nje sasi te caktuar yndyre per funksionimin e rregullt te ciklit. Shume e rendesishme eshte qe te jeni te dy partneret sa me te qete dhe te dashur me njeri tjetrin, te largoni streset ne pune apo sherret duke u munduar te kaloni sa me bukur kohen. Mos me u mbyll neper zyra, ne shtepi apo ne pune, por me leviz ne natyr. nuk dua te them qe me u lodh gjith diten dyqanesh!!!

Nuk duhet te mendoni gjithe kohes DUA nje femije dhe pa filluar raportin seksual e keni mendjen ishalla mbes/t me barre. E di qe eshte me e lehte te thuhet se te behet por eshte e rendesishme.


Po ashtu varet edhe nga tipi, per disa eshte e e rendesishme te njihet sa me mire anatomia e femres dhe e mashkullit duke ditur se si funksionojne organet, cikli etj. Ketu eshte nje link mbi ciklin menstrual dhe anatomine e femres. Nuk eshte shume i gjate dhe eshte mira te lexohet me kujdes. Sidomos kapitulli *ovulimi.*   Per te ndihmuar me mire ne gjetjen e sakte te fekondimit, nese jeni tip qe s`pertoni dmth:  mund te matesh cdo dite ne mengjez ne te njejten ore temperaturen dhe e mban shenim. Nga mesi i ciklit pak perpara ovulimit temperatura rritet pak, ajo varion zakonisht nga 35-37,5 po zakonisht (35,6-37) Me nje termometer digital e shenon do dite dhe pas ovulimit temperatura fillon te ulet gradualisht deri sa vijne mnstruacionet. Pasi veren ciklin dhe temperaturen disa muaj, femra kupton kohen kur ndodh ovulimi. Gjate ketyre diteve zakonisht ne mes te ciklit, por temperatura e tregon me mire, eshte koha me e mire per te ngelur shtatzane. Jo cdo cikel eshte njesoj dhe ndodh shpesh qe kur nje cikel menstrual eshte i crregullt edhe ovulimi ndodh ne menyre te crregullt, ne kete rast ndihmon te "tentohet" shpesh. Gjithmone te keni parasysh seks jo vetem per bebin por per tu kenaqur sepse TRURi luan nje rrol shume te rendesishem. Ne ate moment kur nuk e prisni, apo mendoni NDODH

Gjithashtu varet shume nga lloji dhe tipi i njeriut, dikush qetesohet dhe eshte me i kenaqur kur lexon shume, e kur planifikon dicka, dikujt i pelqen spontaniteti, dikush mund ti lutet Zotit e te kete besim, pa shume rendesi se c fe eshte. Ne kete menyre duhet te funksionoje. 
edhe nje keshille, mos prisni se do mbeteni shtatzene me perpjekjen e pare, dhe mos u merzitni nese nuk funksionon per nje kohe te gjate perpjekjesh, mos u shkurajoni asnje moment dhe mos mendoni gjithe kohes per beb, do NDODH kur nuk e pritni.

 Ju duhet t ja bani hysmetin thona na n shkoder. Pra JO duhanit, jete e rregullt, dhe harmoni e ushqim i pasur. Pastaj natyra ka ligjet e saj dhe Zoti do t ´ju ndihmoje. 

http://www.ourbodiesourselves.org/up...20menstrual%22

----------


## _JuSt_Me_

> Shume cifte gjate relacionit mundohen te ruajne veten e tyre nga nje shtatezani e padeshiruar. Vjen momenti i duhur per te krijuar nje familje dhe pikerisht femija. Te ngelesh shtatezene nuk qenka edhe aq e lehte vetem 25% e cifteve arrijne rezultat ne muajin e 2-3, 50% pas muajit 5-6 dhe 95% pas 1 viti, per te mos llogaritur edhe nje pjese e mire qe kane vite duke provuar dhe shpresuar.
> 
> Doja disa mendime nga ana juaj perderisa i perket menyrave me te mira per te ngelur shtatezene , mbase edhe gojedhena, ose cfare keni degjuar nga nenat ose gjyshet tuaja.
> 
> Faleminderit


*Nqs do te dish per pozicionin se cili eshte me i mire per mundesit me te medha per ngeljen shtatzene te femres ateher  rekomandoj qe kurr te mos jet mashkulli siper femres apo dhe e kunderta femra siper mashkullit mundesit me te medha jan kur akti kryhet ne pozicione anesore ateher shancet jan me te shumta per te ngelur shtatzen femra, normale qe rol te madh loz dhe pjekja e spermes dhe e vezes.
Respekte*

----------


## Benson&Hedges

> * rekomandoj qe kurr te mos jet mashkulli siper femres apo dhe e kunderta femra siper mashkullit mundesit me te medha jan kur akti kryhet ne pozicione anesore ateher shancet jan me te shumta per te ngelur shtatzen femra.
> Respekte*


Ky rekomandim qe na ofroni eshte  ndonje experience, e keni lexuar apo degjuar?Te them te drejten nuk isha ne dijeni te pozicionit anesor qe do jepte kaq shume rezultat. Keni edhe ndonje arsye pse femra apo mashkulli nuk duhet te perdorin pozicionin siper?

----------


## babybell

Kjo teknika e pozicioneve me duket pak e sajuar se nuk i pergjigjet absolutisht llogjikes mjekesore te fekondimit.
Mjeku im gjinekollog eshte specialist sh i mire ne fushen e shtatezanive te veshtira. Di qe perdor nje kure disa mujore me trifulcan dhe pergotime ( me duket, shpresoj mos te jem gabuar me emrat e  ilaçeve) per te rregulluar problemet e ovulacionit qe eshte zakonisht shkaku i sterilitetit te shume femrave. nqse ndokush ka problem mund t'ju jap numrin e tij te telefonit ketu ne france

perndryshe, pata degjuar nje grua shqiptare te fliste per avuj me leng arre, po nuk e di se sa efikase eshte  kjo kure. thjesht fjale grash tek dera e shtepise. lol

----------


## Blue_sky

Benson and Hedges,keni bere testet e fertilitetit ti dhe yt shoq?Nese jeni duke e provuar gjate nje viti,ose nese jeni mbi 35 vjeç dhe jeni duke e provuar gjate 6 muajsh atehere mendoj qe do ishte nje ide e mire te vizitonit mjekun specialist.Kam frike se ti po kerkon zgjidhjen e "ceshtjes" tende ne vendin e gabuar,mund te keni probleme fizike ne nje nivel tjeter dhe sa me teper qe ta zgjasni,aq me shume kohe te vyer humbisni.Kerkoni ndihmen e specialistit dhe mos u fshihni mbas statistikave.

Ca ke perdorur ti deri tani per te pare momentin e ovulimit?Termometra vaginale ke perdorur?

----------


## kurkushi

Nuk e kuptoj kete pyetje fare...
Mos valle do te duhej te ishte : Cilat jane menyrat me te mira per t`mos mbetur shtatzene?
Kjo pyetje dihet, u drejtohet femrave ( sepse mashkujt gjer me sot nuk mbesin shtatzene) por pse nuk u tregohen menyra qe ato i mbrone nga shtetzenia,kur dihet qe sot 99 % te femrave shqiptare s^duan shtatzeni gjersa nga ana tjeter te bejne seks,jane te detyruara nga kushtet dhe rrethanat jetesore shqiptare edhe ne moshe te mitur!

----------


## babybell

ç'hyn turpi ketu? 
nejse. ç'do femer ka ciklin e vet te ovulacionit. keto gjera nuk jane matematike. psh gjate mestruacioneve supozohet qe trupi eliminon vezet e prishura (te vjetra) te pa fekonduara por ndodh qe nje femer te mbetet shtatzane edhe gjate mestruacioneve! dmth per te percaktuar taman mundesite e nje femre per te pasur femije nuk mjafton te mumerohen ditet por duhen bere analiza te specializuara dhe ndjekje te rregullt te gjinekollogu. pb tjeter mund te jete aftesia e mitres per te mbajtur nje ovule te fekonduar sepse siç duhet ta dini ajo pasi zbret kanalet e mitres kapet ne murin e saj te siperm ku zhvillohet. Pb tjeter mund te jene shtatezanite jashtmitrore, dmth jashte membranes ku zhvillohet zigota. kjo shkakton mos ushqimin e fetusit i cili vdes. dmth pb mund te jene sh te pavarur nga cikli i ovulacionit.

per kurkushin: pb steriliteti mund te kene edhe meshkujt. kur spermatozoidet e tyre jane pertace ose kur vdesin rruges. gjinekollogu nuk eshte vetem doktor per femra!

----------


## Benson&Hedges

> Benson and Hedges,keni bere testet e fertilitetit ti dhe yt shoq?Nese jeni duke e provuar gjate nje viti,ose nese jeni mbi 35 vjeç dhe jeni duke e provuar gjate 6 muajsh atehere mendoj qe do ishte nje ide e mire te vizitonit mjekun specialist.Kam frike se ti po kerkon zgjidhjen e "ceshtjes" tende ne vendin e gabuar,mund te keni probleme fizike ne nje nivel tjeter dhe sa me teper qe ta zgjasni,aq me shume kohe te vyer humbisni.Kerkoni ndihmen e specialistit dhe mos u fshihni mbas statistikave.
> 
> Ca ke perdorur ti deri tani per te pare momentin e ovulimit?Termometra vaginale ke perdorur?


Nuk e kuptoj pse arsyetoni kaq ngushte dhe cenoni zonen private. Tema eshte hapur per te dhene mendime ne pergjithesi per shtatezanine, jo per te bere moral.

Per sa i perket keshillave; shpresoj tju vijne ne ndihme edhe te tjereve jo vetem iniciatorit te temes perndryshe cdo diskutim do te behej ne privat.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Marssi

Jam 28 vjecare para 6 muajsh kam provuar te ngel shtatezane por nuk kam pasur sukses.Tre muajt e fundit kam perdorur klomifen tbl dhe pregnyl por pa sukses tash mjeku me preferon te vazhdoj edhe kete muaj me te njejten .Ju lutem qe te me tregoni cfaR TE BEJ

----------


## jesu

Ditet me te rrezikshme per te ngelur shtatzan jane titet e ooriksias(kur vezorja e muajit eshte pjekur dhe fillon per te zbritur drejte mitres).
Si te llogarisim diten e ooriksias(pjekjes se vezores ): Sipas *kanones te Naegele* llogaritet praktikisht ne gra me cikel c'do 28 dite ose qe ooriksia (pjekja e vezores) ndodh ne diten e *14*-te + - 1 dite(13,*14*,15 dite e muajit).

Nese nje grua psh: cikli i saj mestrual ndodh me date 1 te muajit, llogarisim qe pas 14 ditesh eshte data e ooriksis(pjekuris se vezes) dhe ateher eshte dita ideale per te kryer mardhenie pasi vezoria eshte ne pjekurine e saj.
Gjithashtu, mashkulli duhet te kete disa dite pa kryr mardhenie pasi gjendja e tij spermatozoare te jete me e pasur dhe e fuqishme , e ndihmone me teper gjendjen per te lene femren shtatzane.

----------


## nince_tutes

Bravo Jesu, eshte shpjegim teorik i perkryer, eshte pikerisht receta e duhur.

Por rekomandohet qe nga dita e 13...16, duke ditur q spermatozoiti jeton deri ne 72 ore, kurse veza e femren 48 ore.

----------


## jesu

> Bravo Jesu, eshte shpjegim teorik i perkryer, eshte pikerisht receta e duhur.
> 
> Por rekomandohet qe nga dita e 13...16, duke ditur q *spermatozoiti jeton deri ne 72 ore, kurse veza e femren 48 ore*.



Shume e sakte prandaj behet dhe kjo llogaritje por....per ata qe *nuk deshirojne te rezikojne shtatzanine* duhet te bejne veprimin +- 2, si ne shembullin e me lartem qe kam dhene, ne rastin konkret kap diten e 12,13,*14*,15,16-te.
5dite gjithsej per arsye nese kryejme mardhenie seksuale ne diten e 12 dhe behet derdha e spermatozoarieve breda(si ka then dhe bashkafolsia qe jeton 72 ore= 3 dite) dhe arrin te zoteroj i gjalle der me diten e ooriksis(pjekuris se vezores).
* Kujdes...! ju qe nuk doni te rrezikoni nje shtatzani te pa deshiruesme ;-)*

----------


## Lule_Bora

> Ditet me te rrezikshme per te ngelur shtatzan jane titet e ooriksias(kur vezorja e muajit eshte pjekur dhe fillon per te zbritur drejte mitres).
> Si te llogarisim diten e ooriksias(pjekjes se vezores ): Sipas *kanones te Naegele* llogaritet praktikisht ne gra me cikel c'do 28 dite ose qe ooriksia (pjekja e vezores) ndodh ne diten e *14*-te + - 1 dite(13,*14*,15 dite e muajit).
> 
> Nese nje grua psh: cikli i saj mestrual ndodh me date 1 te muajit, llogarisim qe pas 14 ditesh eshte data e ooriksis(pjekuris se vezes) dhe ateher eshte dita ideale per te kryer mardhenie pasi vezoria eshte ne pjekurine e saj.
> Gjithashtu, mashkulli duhet te kete disa dite pa kryr mardhenie pasi gjendja e tij spermatozoare te jete me e pasur dhe e fuqishme , e ndihmone me teper gjendjen per te lene femren shtatzane.


Kjo mund te jete per femra me cikel te rregullt...pasi nuk eshte e vertetuar tek te gjithe....menyra me e mire eshte me ble nje test ovulimi qe te difton tamam kohen perfekte qe  mund te ngelesh shtatzane.

----------


## NEOLK

Seksi i nismetares se temes duket qe eshte femer . 
Nuk desheroj te bie ne perseritje te shume faktoreve qe jane permendur ne vijm te temes , por do  te shtoja nje faktor qe nuk eshte  permendur . Per ngeljen shtatzane eshte me rendesi pozicioni i femres mbas perfundimit te aktit . Dhe duhet qendrimi gjysem ore shtrire me jastek poshte te ndenjurave dhe kembet larte . Kjo  eshte kohe e domosdoshme e orientimit dhe mbritjes se Spermatozoitve ne kanaet e ovulacionit 
. Paçit sukses 

..............

----------


## pseudo

Sapo lexova dicka interesante dhe mendova ta shkruaj,  megjithese  ka te beje pak me temen e  hapur
Nqs ushqeheni shume mire gjate periudhes se fillimit te barres rriten shancet qe femija te jete djale.
Kjo qenka konfirmuar nga nje ekipe  anglezesh te cilet  kane bere nje studim rreth raportit kalorik te marre nga nenat gjate kesaj periudhe dhe seksi i femijes se ardhshem.
Sipas tyre 
Ne Universitetin din Oxford moren ne studim 740 femra qe ishin ne fazat e para te conceptionit studian numrin  e kalorive , vitamine dhe te gjitha alimentet e konsumuara.
Rezultati 56% te femrave qe ndoqen nje regjim ushqimor te pasur ne kalori , ne K , ne Calcium dhe ne vitamina C, E, e B12 paten femije meshkuj.

Sipas tyre embrioni  mashkull ka nevoje per me shume energjie se embrioni femer.
Mekanismet e sakta te ketiij fenomeni nuk dien akoma me saktesi.
Nje gje eshte e qarte qe ushqimi i rregullt luan nje rol qendror gjate nje  barre.

Tendinca e femrave  ne vendet e zhvilluara te ndjekin nje regjim  hipokalorik shpjegon ne nje fare menyre uljen e ndjeshme te lindjeve  te femijeve meshkuj.

Source : Journal of Proceedings of The Royal Society B : Biological Sciences, 22 avril 2008

----------


## ai*

Ti duhet të dish se për të ngjizur një bebe, spermatozoidi dhe veza duhet të takohen në një moment ideal. Ju duhet ta dini kur është koha e përshtatshme.

Kur ju dëshironi dhe përpiqeni të ngjizni një fëmijë, ka shumë rëndësi që ju të përcaktoni kohën e përshtatshme se kur duhet ta bëni këtë. Veza (qoftë ajo perfekte )dhe spermatozoidi ( sa do i përsosur të jetë ai) nuk do të jenë të aftë ta ngjizin një bebe në qoftë se nuk takohen me njeri-tjetrin në momentin e duhur.

Kujdes: Përpara se të ovuloni (nxirrni vezën) bëni seks shpesh- por jo shumë shpesh.

Që të ndodhë ajo që doktorët e quajnë fertilizimi, ju duhet të planifikoni ta bëni interkursën seksuale brenda 24 orëve nga momenti i ovulacionit (koha kur veza e pjekur lëshohet nga ovari). Ja pse mjekët gjinekologë dhe ekspertët e fertilizimit rekomandojnë të bëni interkursë seksuale një ditë po, një ditë jo, veçanërisht javën para ovulacionit. Duke vepruar në këtë mënyrë, ju së paku një herë gjatë periudhës fertile të çdo cikli menstrual, i keni krijuar mundësinë spermatozoideve që të takohen me vezën. Kjo ka rëndësi edhe për faktin se duke ejakuluar një ditë po, një ditë jo, gruaja furnizohet me spermatozoide të “freskët” pa i boshatisur krejt rezervat e burrit.

Mbani mënd: Ejakulacioni i shpeshtë bën që të bjerë shumë numri i spermatozoideve në spermën e ejakuluar dhe shanset për ngjizje pakësohen shumë.

Ja pse ju duhet të dini kohën e ovulacionit dhe duke bërë seks një ditë po, një ditë jo(ndonëse kjo nuk tingëllon mire për disa!) një javë para tij, ju do të gjeni kohën e duhur për takimin vezë-spermatozoid. Kjo do të thotë t’i përqendroni përpjekjet për të ngjizur fëmijën tamam rreth asaj kohe.

Por ka edhe një arsye tjetër të rëndësishme pse ju duhet ta dini kohën ekzakte të ovulacionit. Në qoftë se ju jeni një çift që kërkoni të bëni një djalë ose një vajzë, pra ta zgjidhni vetë gjininë e fëmijës tuaj të ardhëm, ju duhet të dini mirë momentin e ovulacionit dhe në raport me këtë të përcaktoni kohën kur duhet të bëni seks që të bëni një djalë dhe kur duhet për të ngjizur një vajzë.

Sot shkenca i ka rritur shumë mundësitë që prindërit ta zgjedhin gjininë e fëmijës që do të ngjizin. Gjithë puna qëndron tek dijenitë që duhet të keni për këtë.

A ka mundësi që ta përcaktoni kohën e ovulacionit?

Po, ka mundësi dhe mënyrat si bëhet kjo, në mënyrë shumë të përgjithshme,do t’i përshkruaj më poshtë. Hollësi dhe shprehi praktike për këto metoda ju do t’i mësoni duke pyetur dhe biseduar me mjekun tuaj gjinekolog ose maminë tuaj.

1-Bëni kalendarin e ciklit tuaj menstrual.

Një nga keqkuptimet më të mëdha që kanë shumica e njerëzve lidhur me fertilitetin është: çdo grua e nxjerr vezën nga ovari në ditën e 14 të ciklit menstrual. Kjo është e vërtetë vetëm për ato gra që kanë cikël të rregullt 28 ditësh. Në qoftë se keni një cikël shumë të rregullt, më të gjatë ose më të shkurtër se 28 ditë,ju do ta llogarisni ditën e ovulacionit duke zbritur dy javë nga data që ju pritni t’u vinë menstruacionet e radhës. Për shembull: Një grua me cikël të rregullt 30 ditor do të ovulojë probabilisht rreth ditës së 16 të ciklit; një grua me cikël të rregullt 26 ditë, rreth ditës së 12 të ciklit.

2- Regjistro temperaturën e trupit në kohën e zgjimit.

Të matësh temperaturën e trupit përpara se të ngrihesh nga shtrati në mëngjes është një mënyrë tjetër për të përcaktuar ovulacionin. U duhet një termometër special që mat temperaturën bazale të trupit (TBT) në të dhjeta të gradës, këtë e bleni në farmaci. Pasi veza lëshohet nga ovari, TBT rritet disa viza dhe mbetet lehtësisht e ngritur deri përpara se të fillojë periudha tjetër menstruale. Në qoftë se cikli menstrual është i rregullt, duke përcaktuar temperaturën e trupit në kohën e zgjimit për disa cikle ju do të mund të përcaktoni momentin e ovulacionit. Mbani mënd: Në kohën që TBT rritet, ovulacioni ndodhi dhe ka mbetur pak kohë që veza të fekondohet; do të jetë ideale që spermatozoidet të presin në tubat e Fallopit kur veza do të lëshohet nga ovari.

3-Kontrolloni mukusin e qafës së mitrës.

Ndryshimet në mukusin e qafës së mitrës ndihmojnë të përcaktoni fazën fertile pa ndihmën e ndonjë aparati special. Pak ditë pas periodave, mukusi cervikal është ngjitës dhe i trashë; pastaj fillon të hollohet. Në qoftë se ai bëhet rrëshqitës dhe që zgjatet midis dy gishtave – afërsisht si e bardha e vezës- kjo tregon kohën kur gruaja është më fertile.

4-Përdorni një monitor fertilizimi

Kur cikli menstrual nuk është i rregullt, një kit që parathotë ovulacionin mund t’u ndihmojë për të përcaktuar fazën fertile. Shumica e kiteve përdorin urinën e mëngjesit për të matur hormonin e luteinizimit (LH), i cili rritet menjëherë para ovulacionit. Këto kite blihen në farmaci.

Ju duhet të bëni interkursë brenda 24 orëve nga ovulacioni

Një kit tjetër ovulacioniështë ai që përcakton nivelin e estrogjenit në pështymë. Vini pak pështymë në një xham sahati, ose lente gjyslyqesh dhe e shikoni atë nën mikroskop (që e ka vetë kiti ) një figurë në formë degë fieri tregon për fazën fertile të ciklit.

Aparatet më të reja për të dalluar ovulacionin që quhen OV Ëatch, monitorojnë një tjetër lëng trupor: djersën. Ato duken dhe vendosen si orë dore. Paisja përmban sensorë që kontrollojnë rritjen e sasisë së klorurit në djersë. Kjo rritje paraprin një rritje të LH, kështu që ju jeni të paralajmëruar se ovulacioni do të ndodhë në pak ditë.

----------

